# صناعة غراء و روبة السيراميك و البلاط بشكل عام



## البرهان ابراهيم (9 سبتمبر 2012)

الساده اصحاب الاختصاص,

انا عمل على دراسة مشروع انشاء مصنع صغير لغراء البلاط بانواعه و روبة البلاط بالوانها و انواعها و ملمع و بوليش البلاط و مواد سد الثقوب و الثغور في الجدران و الاسقف، فمن كان لديه معلومة او نصيحة او معادلة او تركيبة فليساعدني بها... جزاكم الله عنا و عن امة محمد خيرا.

و السلام عليكم


----------



## البرهان ابراهيم (9 سبتمبر 2012)

انا الان انتبهت على مشاركة للاستاذ سيار جزاه الله كل الخير تتكلم عن روبة و غراء البلاط... مفيدة و رائعة


----------



## Alaa Mashharawi (9 سبتمبر 2012)

انا اعمل بنفس المجال حدد بلدك حتي استطيع ان اعطيك التراكيب المناسبه


----------



## البرهان ابراهيم (10 سبتمبر 2012)

انا من القدس عاصمة فلسطين يعني مقدسي الاصل و المولد و المنشأ و الحياه و الممات ان شاء الله


----------

